# Ladies and Gentlemen



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Issue 33 of absoluTTe is in the post and should be dropping onto your doormat over the next couple of days.


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Thank you Andrew. As efficient as ever [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

[smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=iloveyou.gif] wd Andrew....top nanna


----------



## JorgeTTCQ (May 7, 2002)

Good news  Thank you very much !


----------



## j8keith (Jun 26, 2009)

Well done Andrew & Mrs Andrew [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]


----------



## Zebedee (Jul 4, 2011)

Looking forward to receiving that then! 

Lin and Darren


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

Zebedee said:


> Looking forward to receiving that then despite being a week late!
> 
> Lin and Darren


 now now.......he did have a train to play with :roll:


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

I wish I could play with the trains, have you seen what drivers get paid ? Anyhow important information issue 33 is now available online in our members area.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

[smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] :wink:


----------



## burns (Jun 2, 2009)

It would only have been wasted space, Yellow! At least it's being put to good use now! :lol:


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

Looking forward to getting it, you could have just fetched June to Scotland.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk HD


----------

